# German to Russian interpreter



## Anton_Buchin (Mar 30, 2011)

I’m need services of interpreter – from German to Russian in Aachen or cities near Koln, Dusseldorf (8 0f April, Friday) at 9 o’clock for a 1 hour. It is possible to solve the transport problem (I have a car).


----------

